# VDC settings



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Apologies if this has been asked before, but I am trying to get to grips with the GTR. As I understand it there are 3 levels at which the VDC switch can be set to, Normal, Race, and Off.

My understanding of Race mode is:

It allows power to shift from the rear to the front - I am assuming this is similar to the set up in the R33 and R34? And that ESC is still on (which the 33 and 34 did not have).

Does this mean that in Normal mode the car is permanently in 4wd mode? If so, what percentage of power is fed to the rear?

If my thinking is right, in summary:

Normal mode: ESC on, 4wd
Race mode: ESC on, rwd, but allows power to be transferred to the front
Off mode: ESC off, rwd, but allows power to be transferred to the front, as long as you hit the gas before driving into the nearest ditch 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Fred said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but I am trying to get to grips with the GTR. As I understand it there are 3 levels at which the VDC switch can be set to, Normal, Race, and Off.
> 
> My understanding of Race mode is:
> 
> ...


Normal Mode - Full Traction Control - Kicks in before limit of adhesion.
Race Mode - Traction control but allows you to go beyond the limit of adhesion for short spells before it pulls you back in line.
Off - No traction Control what so ever.

The 4wd system is active in all set ups shifting power from back to front when needed.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Thanks, so the difference from Normal to Race is a softening of TC only?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Fred said:


> Thanks, so the difference from Normal to Race is a softening of TC only?


Yes, Race mode allows you some play but not too much before it kicks in.

The 4wd transfer works the same in all settings, this has nothing to do with traction control system.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Thanks Sin.


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

Theres no permanent 4wd. It rwd all the time, unless additional tracton is required


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Good thread, how many drive with VDC off? I read that this can damage the transmission, is this true?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

B'have said:


> Good thread, how many drive with VDC off? I read that this can damage the transmission, is this true?


I'm not brave enough to drive with the VDC off! :chuckle:
On a track... maybe, but I'd want plenty of practice first.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone know if driving VDC off can damage transmission? I understand it might encourage wheel hop if launching, but for normal spirited driving?


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

In the summer I had traction control off 99% of the time (and would be considered to drive 'enthusiastically' ).

In the winter I have been using R mode till the tyres are warm, then when feeling brave switch traction control off.

If it's cold *and* wet, then I tend not to switch it off on public roads unless I'm running lower boost... because at 1.5 BAR it really is a bit too lairy (and I never thought I'd say that).

I may well have a 4WD clutch issue though, meaning it's pretty much entirely RWD... Litchfields and Nissan are looking into this currently, as I want it sorted prior to my warranty running out!!!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

B'have said:


> Anyone know if driving VDC off can damage transmission? I understand it might encourage wheel hop if launching, but for normal spirited driving?


You read the Ring Clencher in the manual, didn't you 


_ "Driving the GT-R with the VDC off may lead to handling issues related to steering maneuvers, acceleration, or deceleration. Moreover, driving with the VDC off can result in an inoperative vehicle by causing ser- ious damage to the powertrain, including damage to the Transaxle Assembly including Transfer, Clutch, Gears, Transaxle case and all of its components and other drivetrain"_


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

MiGTR said:


> You read the Ring Clencher in the manual, didn't you
> 
> 
> _ "Driving the GT-R with the VDC off may lead to handling issues related to steering maneuvers, acceleration, or deceleration. Moreover, driving with the VDC off can result in an inoperative vehicle by causing ser- ious damage to the powertrain, including damage to the Transaxle Assembly including Transfer, Clutch, Gears, Transaxle case and all of its components and other drivetrain"_


Exactly that Mig :thumbsup: 
I wonder if anyone has killed a tranny because of VDC (or lack of it)


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Isn't switching it off putting you in the same place as in a 33 or 34, where the technology was tried and tested. Not sure how much different it can be on the 35?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

As far as I know it's RWD but, can be 4WD when needed. The LSD sort it out. it can be 50:50 sometimes.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> As far as I know it's RWD but, can be 4WD when needed. The LSD sort it out. it can be 50:50 sometimes.


Whats an LSD got to do with the 4wd


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Shouldn't enshiu's post come with a confusion / misinterpretation disclaimer?


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

GRowsell said:


> Shouldn't enshiu's post come with a confusion / misinterpretation disclaimer?


Hai, watashi ha konran shiterukedo Kare ha jibun no itteru koto wakatteiru to omouyo.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

MiGTR said:


> You read the Ring Clencher in the manual, didn't you
> 
> 
> _ "Driving the GT-R with the VDC off may lead to handling issues related to steering maneuvers, acceleration, or deceleration. Moreover, driving with the VDC off can result in an inoperative vehicle by causing ser- ious damage to the powertrain, including damage to the Transaxle Assembly including Transfer, Clutch, Gears, Transaxle case and all of its components and other drivetrain"_


Still a little confused with this, so VDC off is definately a bad idea even for track use? Anyone serious about track days here?


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't panic too much Charlie, it's not a Supra autobox There's quite a few guys on here and the American forums that do track days with VDC off, and I haven't read of any of them reporting a failed box because of it ( awaits someone to come along and disprove that).

There's been a few threads covering it, here's one> Click me for some traction

Now, what Mr Nissan would say if one did lunch and he checked the Flikr to see VDC off, would be another matter.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Good find, thanks Mig.


----------

